

Show HN: Super Share Box breaks Social Network Lock-In - deveshparekh
http://devesh.github.io/SuperShareBox/

======
deveshparekh
Author here. "Breaks" is perhaps too strong a word, but that is the eventual
goal of this little experiment. I'm open to suggestions for how to get to that
to that goal (and pull requests are appreciated).

I'll come back around lunch time to answer any questions.

